# Two Worlds Trojaner



## nikozx10 (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo wollte nur melden das die Datei,,,, TwoWorldsSetUp.exe,,, von die DVD von PCGH 11/2010 laut Ad-Aware,  den Trojaner    ( Trojan.Win32.Generic!BT )
enthält.     F-Secure   findet dagegen nichts!
Ratschläge  ?


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (31. Oktober 2010)

Fehlmeldung, ganz klar, habe ich auch schon einige male gehabt bei bekannten Dateien die unmöglich verseucht sein können 
Manche Scanner sind halt schlechter als andere.
Oder glaubst du das PCGH seine Daten vorher nicht zig mal durch den Virenscanner untersucht, das wäre ja echt sonst ein Armutszeugnis hier.....

Und das ist keine News sondern eine Mutmaßung von dir !
Wird sowieso von einem Moderator wieder gelöscht diese vermeidliche "NEWS"


----------



## nikozx10 (31. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich werde dann das spiel installieren.


----------



## Funkyfunk (31. Oktober 2010)

Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, könntest du die Datei mal bei VirusTotal - Free Online Virus, Malware and URL Scanner hochladen.
@EnsisMiliteS: Sowas kann theoretisch schon mal passieren, z.B. hier:
Samsung Wave teilweise mit Schadcode ausgeliefert - WinFuture.de
Ich halte es aber auch für einen Fehlalarm.


----------



## PEG96 (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde auch Fehlalarm sagen. 
Das hatte ich schon öfter mal mit Games vor allem mit avira. Das erkannte fasst jedes Spiel als Trojaner


----------



## nikozx10 (31. Oktober 2010)

Funkyfunk schrieb:


> Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, könntest du die Datei mal bei VirusTotal - Free Online Virus, Malware and URL Scanner hochladen.
> @EnsisMiliteS: Sowas kann theoretisch schon mal passieren, z.B. hier:
> Samsung Wave teilweise mit Schadcode ausgeliefert - WinFuture.de
> Ich halte es aber auch für einen Fehlalarm.



Hallo funkyfunk, laut VirusTotal sind es fünf Scanner die die Datei als virus einstufen.  Siehe Link            VirusTotal - Free Online Virus, Malware and URL Scanner
Bin jetzt etwas verwirrt


----------



## MG42 (31. Oktober 2010)

nikozx10 schrieb:


> Hallo funkyfunk, laut VirusTotal sind es fünf Scanner die die Datei als virus einstufen.  Siehe Link            VirusTotal - Free Online Virus, Malware and URL Scanner
> Bin jetzt etwas verwirrt


Nur Phobisten brauchen Virenscanner und Antivirus...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. November 2010)

Ich vermute mal, das wird eine scharf eingestellte Heuristik sein. Denn die in der Exe-Dateil enthaltene Registrierung schickt ja die Seriennummer an Topware.


----------

